# Airport Express 802.11n : comment changer le canal ?



## Mag31100 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà tout est dans le titre, je n'arrive pas à trouver le réglage dans l'admin Airport pour changer le canal. Par défaut il est sur 1 (Automatique) et suite à des soucis je voudrais le changer.
J'ai beau réinitialiser la borne et refaire des réglages c'est pareil, à aucun moment je trouve comment changer le canal. J'ai dû louper un truc, merci


----------



## iMath (13 Août 2011)

Salut,
Je cherche aussi la méthode. Mon réseau internet sans-fil est sur le canal 1, tandis que mon airport express est sur le canal 2 : peut-être est-ce la raison pour laquelle l'utilitaire ne me permet pas de joindre mon airport express au réseau internet sans-fil principal ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2011)

Cliquer sur Canal, puis dans la fenêtre suivante changer "Automatique" pour le canal souhaité












Par contre il faut que ce soit CETTE borne qui crée le réseau WiFi. Si le réseau est créé par une autre borne WiFi, c'est cette autre borne qui définit le canal et il faut que la borne Airport Express reste en automatique pour se caler sur le même canal. Sinon elle ne pourra pas se connecter au réseau


----------

